# Weber Silver Grill Cover



## SmokeyLee15 (Mar 3, 2021)

Not sure where to post this but I need a new Weber Silver grill cover. It's an old grill but has served me well since I wrote it into the purchase of my place 10 years ago. I know that I could contact Weber but they only sell covers for their newer grills. Thanks.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Mar 4, 2021)

Hopefully this can help you out



			https://consumer-care.weber.com/hc/en-us/articles/360023839291-What-cover-fits-my-grill-


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 4, 2021)

I bought the Weber Genesis II E-410 couple years ago on clearance.  Was not happy with it and went back to my sliver B.  That thing over 20 yo and still works great.  I need to just sell the 410 as it never gets used and taking up space.


----------



## Wasi (Mar 4, 2021)

I had the same issue with the cover.  The grill still works but the cover died to the weather.  I purchased this from Amazon and love it.     Amazon.com : Kingkong 7552 Cover for Weber Genesis Silver/Gold / 2000-5500 Gas Grills, with Brush and Tongs : Garden & Outdoor


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 4, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I bought the Weber Genesis II E-410 couple years ago on clearance.  Was not happy with it and went back to my sliver B.  That thing over 20 yo and still works great.  I need to just sell the 410 as it never gets used and taking up space.




To this day, I regret getting rid of my old Silver B.  
The EP-330 that replaced it is okay for grilling, but not for low and slow smoking/cooking.


----------



## SmokeyLee15 (Mar 6, 2021)

Thanks!


----------

